
The West Virginia Productivity Miracle - sndean
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-04-18/the-west-virginia-productivity-miracle-really?cmpid%3D=socialflow-twitter-view&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_content=view&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
sndean
Interesting statement: "To the extent Silicon Valley is wealthier than West
Virginia, it is mainly because Silicon Valley has some very successful
companies, such as Google and Facebook, and not because the Walmart in
Mountain View, California, is so much better-run than the Walmart in Wheeling,
West Virginia."

